
Andrea Rossi Responds to IH Statement - xbmcuser
http://www.e-catworld.com/2016/04/08/rossi-responds-to-ih-statement/
======
xbmcuser
Rossi is alleging that the defendants have not only refused to pay the agreed
amount on conclusion of a successful test, but also that they have attempted
to patent the technology themselves (despite Rossi's existing US and European
patents).Whats the majority opinion here who is scamming who. And if the
device does not work then why the patent fight.

